# R34 GTR WANTED- V SPEC / V SPEC2 / V SPEC 2 NUR- ANYTHING CONSIDERED.



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Please pm me if selling. Flexible budget for right car. money waiting . willing to travel to europe.


----------

